# hello from Wales



## wildandwelsh (Mar 14, 2008)

hello everyone, 2008 is going to be my first year wild camping (just bought myself a small motorhome) and I am going to be doing a lot of it alone so any helpful hints would be gratefully received. I am looking for peace to read and write and connect with all things wild and wonderful! And hopefully meet some new friends along the way. I also look forward to contributing to wild camping community once I get going.....


----------



## mark e (Mar 14, 2008)

Shwm ai from the Rhondda. Hope you enjoy you'r new aqisition .  We are a friendly bunch here. Dont forget to post some pics of her/him and feel free to ask lots of questions


----------



## dogseal (Mar 14, 2008)

wildandwelsh said:


> hello everyone, 2008 is going to be my first year wild camping (just bought myself a small motorhome) and I am going to be doing a lot of it alone so any helpful hints would be gratefully received. I am looking for peace to read and write and connect with all things wild and wonderful! And hopefully meet some new friends along the way. I also look forward to contributing to wild camping community once I get going.....



Nice one! 
Enjoy your M/H.

Where in Wales do you hail from?

Dogseal.


----------



## Geoff.W (Mar 14, 2008)

Hello and welcome.

I'm sure you'll find plenty help and advise here.

Remember:- There is no such thing as a stupid question. (Might get a few stupid answers though).

So just join in and enjoy.


----------



## Trevor (Mar 15, 2008)

Hello Wildandwelsh,
Welcome to the fourum hope you enjoy it here. I like the name you have chosen nice one.


----------



## wildman (Mar 15, 2008)

wildandwelsh said:


> hello everyone, 2008 is going to be my first year wild camping (just bought myself a small motorhome) and I am going to be doing a lot of it alone so any helpful hints would be gratefully received. I am looking for peace to read and write and connect with all things wild and wonderful! And hopefully meet some new friends along the way. I also look forward to contributing to wild camping community once I get going.....


Welcome to the fold,enjoy the hobby whilst you can. If the government have their way we shall all be using pushbikes and a tent soon.
Regards Roger.


----------



## wildandwelsh (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks for the responses. I feel enthused to go and get the van started up! Dogseal, I am living in Pontypool. *****, what is going on in Caernarfon and when?. And Geoff, have  no fear, when I get round to asking questions they will almost certainly be stupid. I haven't really got to know my van well yet. If any of you live in my area I would like to know if you can recommend any places to park the van when I am not using it. I am not happy with where I am currently keeping it and have no space at my house. One of my passions is the drag racing at Santa Pod - if anyone would like to meet up then let me know.


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi WildandWelsh


----------

